# Controlar un display alfanumerico (16 segmentos)



## JoS182 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hay alguna manera de controlar un display de leds de 16 segmentos igual de como se hace con un CI 4511 para un display de 7 segmentos. Es decir q me convierta dependiendo de mi entrada en binario, a la salidad tenga la letra correspondiente..

Espero que me puedan ayudar

Desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## JoS182 (Jul 4, 2007)

Bueno despues de tanto buscar encontre este integrado.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/92975/NSC/MM5484N.html

El MM5484, la mala noticia es que en argentina no lo importan, a si que de nuevo no se como solucionar mi problema.

Lo planteo de nuevo de forma mas detallada:

A traves del puerto paralelo tengo que controlar un display de 16 segmentos, lo que pasa es que como máximo tengo 12 pines utilizables en el puerto y me quedo corto. Una idea fue mandar los datos por un pin en forma serial, y con un conversor pasarlo a paralelo. Pero todabia no tengo muy claro como es que funciona esto.

Me fije en hojas de datos, y con ayuda del circuit maker, probe el 74164, pero no se si es que no lo se usar o entendi mal , pero a medida que el clock da un pulso me envia la entrada a la salida Qo, y la vieja salida de Qo, el estado anterior,  lo pasa a Q1, generando una especia de cadena. Lo cual no me sirbe porque necetito estados independientes entre las salidas del integrado.

Hay alguna forma de enviar mi información de forma serial, que se almacene y cuando termine lo convierta en una salida paralela.

Espero que me puedan ayudar. 

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## nomad (Jul 22, 2009)

Bien.  para mi primer post... vengo a responder esta pregunta, pese a que es tarde... ademas no esperes mucho de mi...
va, lo que tu quieres es algo similar a algo que yo quiero, lo cual es que un display de 15 segmentos, en mi caso, me tire daos, los cuales san números o letras, el gas es que yo, lo voy controlar por un PIC....
lo que estoy haciendo es que , por medio del puesto a del 16f84a voy a controlar un demultiplexador, el 74154, el cual me va a controlar cada segmento del display ánodo común, asi, como yo manejare dos, lo are desde el puerto b, por la razon que es un par de display en el mismo paquete, ahora, desde el puerto b en teoria de podrian controlar hasta, como 256 led, es aproximado y de calculo rapido, 
el punto es que desde el PIC elegiré que display encender, y que dato tirar,, pero el truco es que con el 154 controlo que segmento encenderá, así puedo hacer que encienda cualquier secuencia de segmentos.

Me acabo de dar cuenta, que quisas, confunda mas a la peña, pero lo haré por PIC por la simple razón que desde ahí me ahorro muchos integrados...

Es pero que le ayude a alguien, puesto que deduzco que al que pregunto no,m porque, fue hace 2 años...  =D


----------



## alnarvaez (Sep 28, 2009)

pienso que mejor es manejar este display con un pic 16f877, ya que por su cantidad de puertos ahorras integrados, su costo en comparacion con 16f84 no varia mucho, y hay la ventaja de poder manejarlos tipo display dinamicos, asi tendriamos mejor percepcion del mensaje


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 29, 2009)

jos182 y nomad: pueden dar mas detalles del tipo de display que cada uno de Uds esta usando ?. Fotos son bienvenidas... Salu2.


----------



## ivanutn (Oct 5, 2009)

Una forma relativamente facil podria ser usando 2 memorias tipo PROM.
Conectas los bus de dirección en paralelo, y los de datos a cada segmento del display, y grabas la memoria según alguna tabla, podes usar ascii u otra...


----------



## alnarvaez (Oct 6, 2009)

de verdad sigo en lo mio, mas facil y rapido es manejarlos con un pic 16f877, observen este diagrama manejando cuatro displays de 16 segmentos. , la programacion fue trabajada en proton pic basic

imagen:


espero que sea de alguna ayuda


----------



## Eira Alegria Ponce Jurado (Oct 6, 2009)

yo tambien kisiera controlar ver si alguie es gustoso de desirme como


----------



## hernan1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sino podes usar el registro paralelo serie. No me acuerdo si era el 74HC164 o el 74HC165.. uno es de serie a paralelo, y el otro de paralelo a serie. Fijate, porque le vas mandando clock y te va tirando, en el caso del paralelo serie, los datos que tenes en paralelo de a 1. Para hacer un manejo de control de display alfanumerico.. te diria que uses un serie paralelo.. porque por ejemplo, con un micro usas 2 patas, una, para mandar los bits que necesitas. la otra, para el clock.

sino la otra forma, para controlar varios displays, te diria que uses el microcontrolador con:
por ejemplo, quiero usar 4 displays. Entonces:
uso un deco de 2 a 4 para usar pocas patas del micro. Si tenes catodo comun te vas fijando como hacer una interfaz para mandarle MASA o VCC.
A partir de ahí tenes dos opciones. Usar el registro serie paralelo para hcerlo, o hacerlo por software que es lo que mas te conviene. 
Yo en lo personal uso Motorola y voy desplazando a la izquierda alguna posicion de memoria, que se me vaya al carry y lo que tengo ahí lo mando por una pata del microcontrolador. Eso a frecuencia de máquina y activando y desactivando correspondientemente, voy a tener un lindo manejo de displays.
Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## alnarvaez (Nov 10, 2009)

lo que cita el compañero es cierto, simplemente desplazanda la señal de masa o vcc, segun sea catodo o anodo comun, pero me parece que hay personas que necesitan un poco mas de aclaracion, si desean puedo subir el programa que tengo para un pic, utiliza 4 displays y esta programado en pic basic, super sencillo y practico, les aseguro que entenderan muchas cosas


----------



## damianf (Oct 10, 2010)

JoS18
el integrado que buscas (que se carguen todos los datos y despues de cargados , mostrarlos ) es el 595, es igual que el 164 pero tiene una patita que carga completa algo asi, seguramente te servirá
saludos


----------



## pepechip (Oct 10, 2010)

Hola
Recientemente diseñe este decodificador con un pic http://www.microcontroladorespic.co...pic/decodificador-universal/tabla-verdad.html
puedes poner 2 de estos con las entradas en paralelo para que te controlen los 16 segmentos.
Con este circuito no necesitas tener conocimientos de programacion de pic, solo deves de cambiar los datos en la eeprom que no implica mucha dificultad.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 11, 2010)

hola
Me acabo de dar cuenta que este hilo se abrio en el año 2007. 
Pero bueno, aunque al autor del mismo ya no le sirba, siempre habra alguien que le saque provecho.

un saludo


----------

